# My Newest Labels



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

If all goes right tomorrow will be a big bottling day with about 27 gallons to bottle. Only 8 gallons will go in 750's and the rest will be in 350ml bottles. My least favorate label is for the Pacific White but its a photo taken by my nephew. The cherry labels will also be printed on 2x4 labels for 375 bottles.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 6, 2011)

Yum!Looking good Dan!


----------



## Flem (Apr 6, 2011)

Dan, I don't see anything wrong with any of them. They're all great. Nice job. Good luck tomorrow. I hope you have a lot of help.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 7, 2011)

How are the labels produced? Are they purchased from a printer or done on your own printer? If you design them, what software do you use? I think they look great.
I have been trying to produce a label using Microsoft Publisher. My real issue is that I have an HP Officejet printer and I am concerned that the ink will run if it gets wet. I have read where one can spray a polymer coating over the labels and I have experimented with this. The experiments have not been entirely successful.


----------



## Scott (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks really nice there Dan, you just started up my sweet tooth


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 7, 2011)

Rocky, I use all Avery Labels and their software. I have a newer HP office printer (inkjet) that takes a more expensive ink cartridge that has more pigment in it. It has worked very well for me. They talked me out of a laser for this one due to ink cost per page. I also use to also spry my labels with good success.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 7, 2011)

Ease up Dan, its only 8:00am.......







runningwolf said:


> I also use to also spry my labels with good success.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 7, 2011)

My printer is the _HP Officejet Pro 8500_ _Wireless _and it uses those larger ink cartridges. Is that what you have?


----------



## joeswine (Apr 7, 2011)

is there a reason i m having problems viewing the labels.????????????/


----------



## Scott B (Apr 7, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## ASAI (Apr 7, 2011)

When I started several years ago I tried different methods of printing labels. I have been most satisified with what I call "The Modified Tepe method."
I create the lables on a Avery template using Microsoft Picture It. When I print, I do a print to file, &amp; save the file on a USB drive. I then take the USB drive and my Avery label stock into Kinkos and have them print on thier laser printer.
I have most impressed with the quality and brightness of the colors. Since I tend to make overly "busy" lablels that would use a lot of ink, I figure the cost is less than my ink cartridge cost.
For 175's, ( I usually do 6-8), I redo the labels on a Avery template that has 10 labels per sheet, (for perfect sizing), and print in my Ink Jet.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 7, 2011)

Rocky said:


> My printer is the _HP Officejet Pro 8500_ _Wireless _and it uses those larger ink cartridges. Is that what you have?





Yes that is exactly what I have and i think it does a great job without spraying the labels.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 7, 2011)

NOW I CAN SEE THEM,,THANK YOU ,THIS IS MY NEED TO DO LIST THIS YEAR.NICE JOB WOLFMAN........


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 7, 2011)

joeswine said:


> NOW I CAN SEE THEM,,THANK YOU ,THIS IS MY NEED TO DO LIST THIS YEAR.NICE JOB WOLFMAN........







Thanks Joe, I edited them last nite after posting them and deleted the original on photobucket and so it was lost. I forgot to repost the updated ones.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 8, 2011)

were is edinboro in pa


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2011)

About 10 miles from Lake Erie. NW corner about 20 miles from Welches and all the vineyards/wineries.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 8, 2011)

that's a far piece from me........



but my be some day we could plan a get together with those from pa and a few from nj...just a thought on common ground.............


----------



## tonyt (May 13, 2011)

Joeswine asked me to post his Amarone wine label for him. We swapped bottles and I was really taken by the sleek look. I know there is a thread somewhere to post labels but couldn't find it. One of you smart people feel free to move this post for Joe.


----------



## ibglowin (May 13, 2011)

Mikey likes it!


----------



## rrawhide (May 13, 2011)

lookin' good Dan, my friend!!!


rick


----------



## ArdenS (May 13, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2011)

Joe very nice label


----------



## joeswine (May 13, 2011)

thank you for the post,,,not good on the photo part...


----------



## Scott (May 13, 2011)

That is a nice label


----------



## Flem (May 13, 2011)

Very classy looking label. Just curious though. Shouldn't the spelling be Amarone Valpolicella and not Amarome Valipolicella? Or are there alternate spelling options?


----------



## tonyt (May 13, 2011)

Flem said:


> Very classy looking label. Just curious though. Shouldn't the spelling be Amarone Valpolicella and not Amarome Valipolicella? Or are there alternate spelling options?



I just thought it was a play on AmaROME and kind of dug it.


----------



## Flem (May 13, 2011)

Tony, you may be right. You Italians,always thinking about the home country. LOL


----------



## joeswine (May 14, 2011)

just a play on verbage,glad you picked up on it,your quite right about the proper spelling thought......Ive been to italy four times and its not enough....amarome anyone.......


----------



## Waldo (May 15, 2011)

Thats what us Arkies' would call a " High Falluting" label


----------



## Rocky (May 15, 2011)

I don't know if it was planned or just a coincidence but I see a subliminal message in the label and the curvey lines seem to spell "Joe's." Did I have too much vinoat dinner?


----------



## closetwine (May 16, 2011)

Hey neighbor watchout! Us hillbillies have nice labels too! LOL!



Ask Dan, I run a mean photo program! LOL!


----------



## joeswine (May 16, 2011)

wine and pasta can't have to much,rocky,made sausage and peppers yesterday with a 3 year old brunello,out sanding color and taste,with long hots..



how bad could that be.........


----------



## Rocky (May 16, 2011)

Joe, You are so right about sausage and peppers. We get the "ancient" red peppers at Sam's Club, some green peppers, 5 or 6 Hot Hungarians, Sweet and Hot Ialian sausage, a good cooking onion or two and seasoning. Having that with a loaf of fresh bread, Asiago cheeseand a bottle of an Italian red, nothing like it!


----------



## joeswine (May 16, 2011)

IM hungry,.................


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 8, 2012)

nice looking labels - fun fun fun!!!


----------

